# N1 water pump or Std Nissan? R33 gtr



## t5syy (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm getting the cambelt replaced and I understand it is recommended to change the water pump at the same time. Do I upgrade to a N1 pump or stich with genuine Nissan Std pump? There is about £150 difference in price. I'm looking for about 400-450 bhp if that makes any difference


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Worth going N1 readily available on eBay or RHD japan.


----------



## t5syy (Sep 30, 2014)

I was searching for R33 gtr N1 couldn't find any genuine ones, but I had another look searching for RB26 N1 and found loads. Got one ordered. Along with HKS timing belt kit, and a set of Aux belts, oh and a Tomei gear knob and another key blank just for fun


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

TABZ said:


> Worth going N1 readily available on eBay or RHD japan.


Why?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

t5syy said:


> I was searching for R33 gtr N1 couldn't find any genuine ones, but I had another look searching for RB26 N1 and found loads. Got one ordered. Along with HKS timing belt kit, and a set of Aux belts, oh and a Tomei gear knob and another key blank just for fun



Good stuff. Always worth looking on nengun or rhd japan, both very good.


----------



## Bolle (Feb 8, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> Why?



Better?


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

The N1 water pump is designed for constant high RPM and doesn't flow so well at lower RPM.

Not so great for non dedicated track cars.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I welded up the slot hole on mine and drilled a circular hole in the correct end. That way it didn't leak. Seems a bit of a bodge to me.


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

t5syy said:


> I'm getting the cambelt replaced and I understand it is recommended to change the water pump at the same time. Do I upgrade to a N1 pump or stich with genuine Nissan Std pump? There is about £150 difference in price. I'm looking for about 400-450 bhp if that makes any difference






Hi 


Just use a genuine Nissan water pump. You do not need a N1water pump for the power you are running. It's a waste of money in our opinion. You only need it if you are revving the motor high to stop cavitation.



Regards MGT


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

N1 water pumps are actually cheaper from Nissan uk than a standard one


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> N1 water pumps are actually cheaper from Nissan uk than a standard one




Any prices


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

MGT Motorsport Ltd said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really?


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

Just about to get a new water pump for the cambelt change. I realised there is a problem when you fit N1 water pump on 05U block, I have found a company offer a complete new oem pump with the use of the N1 blade on the oem pump so that is what I am going to use


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

There is no issue fitting the N1 pump on a standard block. You can easily weld up the hole or as most people do put a small alloy plate and use rtv sealant.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

just go standard water pump job done.i have standard on mine running 600 no problems whatsoever,the temps never move.




simon


----------



## Skyrel (Jul 22, 2015)

t5syy said:


> I'm getting the cambelt replaced and I understand it is recommended to change the water pump at the same time. Do I upgrade to a N1 pump or stich with genuine Nissan Std pump? There is about £150 difference in price. I'm looking for about 400-450 bhp if that makes any difference



I dont have the knowledge to recommend a pump for you, but remember to replace the guide pulleys as well while you are in there. If the thermostat is 20 years old you should consider that as well.


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

I fittet an N1 pump on my 05u block without welding or whatever
and had no probleme, 
why you had to do this?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry for old thread bump, I was looking for something else !

We can supply Water pumps, oil pumps, spark plugs, cambelts, oil filters, gaskets for R32, R33, R34 GTST, GTT and GTR Nissan Skylines here at TMS Motorsport online 

Free shipping code on that link too.

Click away and see how we can help


----------

